# Parallelstartup - was hats euch gebracht?

## NightDragon

Hallo zusammen.

Weil mein Notebook gut 2 min bis zum grafischen Login braucht, habe ich mal einen Testlauf gemacht.

Zweimal Start mit der Option "RC-PARALLEL_STARTUP" auf yes

und zweimal mit dem Wert auf "no".

Ergebnis: 3 sekunden unterschied.

Wie schauts da bei euch aus?

----------

## marc

Bei mir startet der ab und an die Dienste doppelt oder in falscher Reihenfolge, ergo -> bringt nichts.

Ausgeschaltet, da ich die Dienste von Hand nachstarten musste. Und 3 Sekunden hat es bei mir nie gebracht, auch wenn die Reihenfolge ausnahmsweise mal gestimmt hat.

Wenn init-ng mal mehr oder weniger stabil ist probiere ich das mal aus.

----------

## ConiKost

Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme und hat ca. 7 sekunden gebracht.

----------

## schachti

Da ich im Forum öfter von Problemen gelesen habe (System bleibt beim Booten hängen, Dienste werden nicht oder nicht richtig oder in falscher Reihenfolge gestartet etc.), probiere ich es gar nicht erst aus - die Kiste wird höchstens einmal täglich gebootet, und ob ich dabei nun 3 Sekunden spare ist mir ziemlich egal angesichts der vielen möglichen Probleme...

----------

## Fauli

Manchmal passiert es mit RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes", dass abhängige Dienste schon gestartet werden, obwohl die benötigten Dienste noch gar nicht bereit sind, was dann zu Fehlern führt. Der Geschwindigkeitsgewinn ist m. E. zu klein, um dieses Risiko einzugehen.

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht sollte man die Umfrage um eine weitere Antwort "Ich habe es noch nicht probiert" ergänzen.   :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

bootet ihr noch oder hibernated ihr schon?

ich tu zweiteres...

----------

## hoschi

Wo gerade Init-NG angesprochen wurde, wie bringt man es dazu das TTY1 zu öffnen?

Ich finde das vom Programmier ziemlich komisch, als ob jeder eine Desktop installiert hätte   :Confused: 

----------

## NightDragon

lt. englischen newsletter wurde mit dem neuen baselayout einiges an fehlern behoben, weshalb ich den Parallelstartup probiert habe.

Doppelte Dienste usw... sollte jetzt eiegntlich hinhauen.

Die verwaltung wurde komplett neu geschrieben. Nur wie gesagt, ich lass es aus, weil die 3 Sekunden könnte ich eher woanderst rausholen.

@schachti: würde ich gern, ist jetzt aber nicht mehr möglich  :Smile: 

@_hephaistos_: haut nach wie vor nicht überall hin. Ist sicher nur ne Konfig-sache.

Aber so gesehn ist hibernating auch nur ein workaround für einen schnellen start.

Da wäre es doch allgemein angenehmer wenn er follter wäre.

ich hab mir ohnehin 2 softlevels definiert, einer nennt sich "fastl" (fastload), der andere "gui" (voller start mit X).

----------

## Anarcho

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> bootet ihr noch oder hibernated ihr schon?
> 
> ich tu zweiteres...

 

Das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen.

Ich hibernate nur noch, und wenn ich weiss das ich den laptop bald wieder brauche, dann suspend-to-ram.

----------

## Fauli

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   bootet ihr noch oder hibernated ihr schon?
> 
> ich tu zweiteres... 
> 
> Das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen.
> ...

 

Das hat jetzt auch mein Interesse geweckt!

Seid ihr nach diesem HowTo vorgegangen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

@fauli: also ich nicht. hab das gar nicht gesehen bzw. gesucht.

einfach suspend2-sources gemerged (und die nötigen kerneleinstellungen - sind sicher im howto - gemacht)

und dann unter kde (KControl > Power Control > Laptop Battery) die acpi einstellungen aktiviert.

und über das systray von klaptopdaemon (is bei kdeutils dabei) hibernate bzw. standby(e) ich jetzt.

man kann (und das hatte ich früher auch) mittels acpi events und so weiter noch sehr viel mehr einstellen - aber das ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig....

cheers

----------

## Anarcho

@fauli:

Nein, wie schon geschrieben einfach 

1. emerge suspend2-sources (ich nehm die 2.6.15-r2)

2. kernel konfigurieren (USB-Treiber, FireWire, Soundkarte und psmouse als Modul)

3. emerge hibernate-script

4. /etc/hibernate/*.conf anpassen (hibernate.conf für suspend-to-disk und ram.conf für suspend-to-ram)

5. hibernate bzw. hibernate-ram ausführen

6. freuen!

Ein Problem gab es bei mir: Ich hatte per acpid init 0 (also runterfahren) auf den Powerknopf gelegt. Dieses Event wurde auch ausgelöst wenn ich mit hilfe des Powerknopfes den Rechner wieder angemacht habe. Daher muss man hier ein wenig tricksen.

----------

## mrsteven

Suspend funktioniert bei mir wegen den ATI-Treibern nicht. Na ja, angeblich sollte es mit den neueren Versionen gehen, bei mir reagiert X kurz nach dem Resume aber nur noch auf Mausbewegungen. Tastatureingaben und Mausklicks haben keine Wirkung mehr. Und beim Wechsel in den Textmodus (beispielsweise beim Runterfahren  :Twisted Evil:  ) stürzt das System mit den neueren Treibern sowieso komplett ab. Wenn das kein Notebook wäre, hätte ich die ATI-Karte schon längst durch eine NVidia ersetzt...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Und PARALLEL_STARTUP hat bei mir nichts gebracht, außer dass hinter manchen Startmeldungen das [OK] gefehlt hat...  :Wink: 

Na ja, mein System bootet auch so schnell genug, nur KDE braucht halt etwas Zeit.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich habe ne Intel Onboard Grafik 855GM und bei dieser musste ich DRI deaktivieren damit er nach dem resume wieder in X ankommt.

Darum habe ich jetzt mal Xorg 7.0 probiert weil da angeblich neuere Treiber welche mit den Sleep-States besser können drin sind.

Leider bekomme ich jetzt mit Xorg 7.0 und dem i810 Treiber nur nen schwarzen Bildschirm. Daher verwende ich im Moment den vesa treiber.

Falls jemand zufällig mit xorg 7 und i810 erfahrung hat, bitte melden!

----------

## Roller

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Problem gab es bei mir: Ich hatte per acpid init 0 (also runterfahren) auf den Powerknopf gelegt. Dieses Event wurde auch ausgelöst wenn ich mit hilfe des Powerknopfes den Rechner wieder angemacht habe. Daher muss man hier ein wenig tricksen.

 

Wie hast du da getrickst? Das Problem habe ich gerade.

----------

## Anarcho

Naja,

relativ simple und vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung:

Anstatt init 0 direkt in der /etc/acpi/default.sh zu starten habe ich ein eigenes mini-script erstellt welches überprüft ob es eine Datei gibt names /tmp/.suspend. Wenn ja, dann wird diese Datei gelöscht, falls nein wird heruntergefahren, bzw. bei mir suspend-to-disk gemacht.

Im /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf (und ram.conf) habe ich OnSuspend 10 touch /tmp/.supsend eingetragen, sodass das hibernate script diese Datei anlegt wenn ich in den suspend gehe (sowohl bei suspend-to-disk als auch bei suspend-to-ram).

Beim resume wird ja automatisch der ACPI Powerbutton Event ausgelöst und somit diese Datei wieder gelöscht.

Auf der Seite von swsuspend2 gibt es auch noch ein paar Perlscripts dazu, aber diese Methode reicht mir aus.

Richtig runterfahren kommt bei mir nur selten vor, insbesondere seitdem ich den Monitor-Ausgang im Betrieb ein- und ausschalten kann.

----------

## hitachi

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Weil mein Notebook gut 2 min bis zum grafischen Login braucht, habe ich mal einen Testlauf gemacht.
> 
> Zweimal Start mit der Option "RC-PARALLEL_STARTUP" auf yes
> ...

 

Hat sich da in den letzten fast drei Jahren etwas getan?

----------

## Erdie

Bei mir ging immer der Sound auf die Bretter wenn ich suspend to ram versucht habe. Seit 2.6.26 geht es mit dem Sound, nur leider funktioniert die Webcam dannach nicht mehr. Seiddem habe ich sämtliche Suspend - Experiemente aufgegeben.

----------

